# Cutting mayo with greek yogurt?



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

I have completely replaced mayo in some cases with greek yogurt but usually by creating some flavored sauce from the yogurt and herbs. I grilled a couple turkey breasts tonight and I am planning to cube them tomorrow and make a "turkey salad" for sandwiches. In trying to eat more healthy I don't think I could completely replace mayo, but has anyone cut mayo with greek yogurt to reduce the fat? I happen to love the tang. Should I go 1/2 and 1/2?


----------



## critterturner (Sep 19, 2012)

Overall replacing mayo with yogurt is fantastic for cutting out fat. If you were to use mayo in cold applications like a spread or a binder in like egg/potato/macaroni salads you could absolutely replace the mayo completely with yogurt, depending on taste preferences. In hot applications it's possible that the yogurt could curdle and most commercially made mayos can withstand heat to a point.


----------



## critterturner (Sep 19, 2012)

Overall replacing mayo with yogurt is fantastic for cutting out fat. If you were to use mayo in cold applications like a spread or a binder in like egg/potato/macaroni salads you could absolutely replace the mayo completely with yogurt, depending on taste preferences. In hot applications it's possible that the yogurt could curdle and most commercially made mayos can withstand heat to a point.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You are dealing here with 2 different taste. Mayo is mayo and yogurt is yogurt. Sure you can mix but don't try and make it with all yogurt, as the customer will not like it. (ist is not the traditional mayo based salad they are used to. Plus the preserving quality of mayo extends shelf life better then a dairy product will.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

I sometimes too cut my mayo with yogurt to make it less fattening. But then I do add Dijon Mustard and a few drops of vinegar to get a better taste.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

I replace half of my mayo at times with Turkish yogurt. However I let theyogurt hang in a  cheese cloth lined sieve over night to get rid of extra water, this keeps more of the mayo consistancey and give me leave to add in some nice vinigar for flavor.  It is pretty common here to have ppotato salad made completely without mayo, creme fraish being the binder of choice, I'm working on getting the locals to think out of the Swedish box a little.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Here in the states people use mayo in most salads the wrong way. Mayo should be added simply to bind or hold the ingredients in the  salad together. So much is used in most cases as to make the salad a pasty mayonaise tasting concoction, that if spooned  on an upright wall, would stick to it.


----------

